# Gas or Electric for baking bread



## rachael1989 (Jul 31, 2014)

i have a gas oven at work for baking our bread, but just lately we are not getting the outcome that i want from bread. so my bus has offered to buy us a electric oven if i can back up it will improve the quality of the bread. 

what is everyones opinions?

Thanks

Rachael


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It will be more efficient that's for sure.  And in most cases (depending on the insulation and control systems) the temperature fluctuation is less.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

6 of one and 1/2 dozen of the other....

Gas or electric doesn't really have an effect.  Now the TYPE of oven, the insulation, the deck material, the crown, the doors, etc. all have an effect.

Gas *usually* has a quicker recovery time, but again, the brand and type of oven can make a huge difference.

Electric ovens *usually* don't need venting or to use valuable space under the hood of the kitchen exhaust system


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Gas heats by conduction. Electric heats by 1/2 conduction and 1/2 infrared radiation.

IR cannot heat up areas that is in the shadow of the heating elements.

There is a little difference in the development of crust when you bake.

dcarch


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Bad question. I'm with food pump, too many other undisclosed variables. Gas conventional vs. electric conventional very little difference though and both will produce oven spring in bread. Gas convection vs. electric convection differences are negligible, neither will produce much of an oven spring. If you current problem is scorched sides to your loaves then you should be rotating the pans half way through anyways.


----------



## rachael1989 (Jul 31, 2014)

thank you all, basically i keep changing the recipe and i am still having a unconsistent outcome, the dough seems perfect then once removed from the oven i dont have the type of bread that i was hoping for.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Rachael,

  You'll have to give us a little more info. crust, interior, Dry, steam etc. You might receive some more info from the others.

If you do talk bus into buying another oven with the same results, that might not go over well.


----------

